# Small pine vase



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a small pine vase I turned from a pine tree I cut down last summer. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Another great looking pine piece Mitch!

Corey


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Mitch. Another tree lives on in beauty thanks to your skills.....

KarateEd......


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very COOL ... NICE...


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, thank you indeed. Mitch


----------

